# Post anything 90s, early 2000s related PICTURES



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

dont know where im trying to go with this but maybe like tv shows, music, clothes ppl wore, toys you played with, movies, etc
anything you remember.
i'll start it off since i might be the only one answering, but hopefully not.

*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

*I had a lotttt of vicarious kangaroo sex in the 90's*


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

[


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

always thought he was saying *&im in need of a guy* lol
this might just be my ringtone now


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Starya said:


> View attachment 23913


OMG!! memoriessss :clap


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

saltyleaf said:


> always thought he was saying *&im in need of a guy* lol
> this might just be my ringtone now


:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

hahaaa #yesidid


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

wherever did mines go??


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

anyone else familiar with these shows?
















http://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=j...kFnvigHhWBgdkTJRD9bqmvpw&ust=1374557353820757


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> anyone else familiar with these shows?


Maximals and Reboot?


----------



## eionof (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

memories..flooding.. back. *sigh*


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

**** it, i have always been a nerd and always will be


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

This movie pretty much defined my childhood.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh and this hairstyle.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sin said:


> I ****ing love this game!!! so many memories


 I lost mine! :cry I'm still convinced someone stole it! :mum


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I was a teenager in the 90's so I remember the raves. Even though I listened more to grunge/punk/indie, we all went to raves. I was watching videos the other day of dance moves I'd completely forgotten about.






some random things:









(I had 2 pairs of my own)


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Not exactly 90s but I remember them being advertised a lot. Nearly broke my neck after buying some and then trying to use them.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I lost mine! :cry I'm still convinced someone stole it! :mum


NOOOOOO!!! Easily one of the best kids' games every made. I still remember getting to the Aztec/Inca gobbos level and having my mind blown.

I think that was in the sequel though. I played that one first actually.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

This game was such a pain in the ***.. but Rayman is sooo cute :3


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Rostagin said:


>


Awwwwwwwwwwh ****. I was playing this last night!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i just saw this episode today lol


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

This was pretty much all I would eat.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

EDIT: OOPS I JUST REALIZED IT SAYS PICTURES


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Jelly shoes!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

eionof said:


>


A stock Integra, Why? Throw a b20 vtec in that b*tch with performance headers and a straight pipe.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

FoundAndLost said:


> A stock Integra, Why? Throw a b20 vtec in that b*tch with performance headers and a straight pipe.


Believe it or not, there was a time in the 90's, before lame *** teen movies such as "Fast and Furious" that people didn't feel the NEED to supe-up every Japanese 4 banger they could get their hands on. Not to mention ruin the appearance of them with goofy looking body kits and such.

I love this generation of Integras though btw. I've had 3 of them.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Believe it or not, there was a time in the 90's, before lame *** teen movies such as "Fast and Furious" that people didn't feel the NEED to supe-up every Japanese 4 banger they could get their hands on. Not to mention ruin the appearance of them with goofy looking body kits and such.
> 
> I love this generation of Integras though btw. I've had 3 of them.


There's nothing wrong with a vtec. It's an ingenious design. I like suped up integs ( Although I hate it when they're lowered too much ), but I'd never go with one. I'm more of a truck person.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Jelly shoes!


Omg I think I had some of them when I was like 4! :lol



Logan X said:


>


:clap "You were almost a 'Jill Sandwich'!!!" :eyes


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Omg I think I had some of them when I was like 4! :lol


I thought they were just for girls! :haha 
Did you ever have a pair of light up trainers? Those were the ****! Although I was always paranoid about the battery running out so I almost never turned them on.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I thought they were just for girls! :haha
> Did you ever have a pair of light up trainers? Those were the ****! Although I was always paranoid about the battery running out so I almost never turned them on.


I'm pretty sure they were "unisex" :lol

Yes I did! They were all the rage at primary school.. I had a pair of school shoes with 3 or 4 little LEDs in the heel


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

oh u didnt know?.. yo *** better caallll someboddddyyyy!!!!!!



























THE WORM!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The flops and **** of 90's gaming, or at least few of them:









































































And then there was the hottest advertisement (censored version, i'm not gonna take any unnecessary risks here) in history of video games.
The game was also hot, hot piece of ****.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Charmander said:


> Jelly shoes!


Oh my god I forgot about those!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


what is this from?!
i demand to know. #now


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

saltyleaf said:


> what is this from?!
> i demand to know. #now


Goosebumps TV series intro I think?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Goosebumps TV series intro I think?


it is haha
couldnt rmbr and it was killing me lol


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

those ugly acid wash jeans, *hated them.



















and overalls!


----------



## Versus (Jul 25, 2013)

Still one of my favorite video games of all time.










And obligatory Saved by the Bell image.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

best sound effects ever ^_^






and that sound I lived with up until 2009 actually... (though mine sounded a bit different to this, but close enough)

































This one might be something only people in the UK know about, we had one in my primary school Acorn computers haha:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ I used to play that when I went on holiday because they pretty much always had arcade machines with it on.

































This game was amazing:


----------



## Versus (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh! How could I forget?










_Backstreet Boys_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

All the awesome platform games Spyro, Crash Bandicoot etc <3

and Tombi:






Croc:


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

For all those nostalgic about '90s music.

http://the90sbutton.com/

This link reminded me of how much terrible music was actually made in the 90s. It's cool when a good song finally comes along on it though.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

really weird game:


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

saltyleaf said:


> what is this from?!
> i demand to know. #now


Yeah as Tanya said: Goosebumps intro.. :b
That part used to give me nightmares as a kid! :afr


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Only thing in Buffy that gave me nightmares. :hide

edit. forgot about these guys


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Meulin said:


>


:troll


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

saltyleaf said:


>


 One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeremy Show Time McGrath.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> edit. forgot about these guys


The Gentlemen existed long before Slenderman :yes


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

saltyleaf said:


>


Oh my god the tattoo choker/wrist bands, I had loads of them.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Miss these lunchboxes.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

saltyleaf said:


> what is this from?!
> i demand to know. #now


Goosebumps (kids tv show)


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

incompl said:


>


call me naao


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

saltyleaf said:


>


I had a huge crush on a girl in my class who wore those necklace things in grade 5.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


>


Turkey twizzlers! I'd forgotten about them. Hated them. :b


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Turkey twizzlers! I'd forgotten about them. Hated them. :b


Yes with hindsight they were fairly disgusting but I loved them as an oblivious child eating my school dinner. 
This was my favourite though









I still love cornflake tart now :yes


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Basically anything classic Nickelodeon!



















Late 90s/early 2000s fleece vests:










If anyone wanted the video:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

TheFather said:


>


I have been on a "Hey Arnold" marathon this whole week, but:


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

(Nearly broke my neck using these)


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> I have been on a "Hey Arnold" marathon this whole week, but:


Hey Arnold is the shiz net.

I always thought that it was a kilt, being that it was plaid.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Charmander said:


>


I remember those magic marker sets. I also remember (very well) the giant gel pen sets with the thousand different colors. They used to run out in like two days, and they would bleed though a brick walls.

Do kids even color any more?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

TheFather said:


> I remember those magic marker sets. I also remember (very well) the giant gel pen sets with the thousand different colors. They used to run out in like two days, and they would bleed though a brick walls.
> 
> Do kids even color any more?


I used to love those gel pens that came in different flavours so people at school would always be sniffing their paper. 








And probably not.  I always just seem to see kids on ipads over here now.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Now I got the whole commercial song in my head.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I miss these magazines....










My first computer game.










My favorite movie as a child.










BRIO TRAINS!!!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

*bump bump . . .*

hope none of these were posted alrdy
waterbed, jellies, &skateboard shannon!


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

All day


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


>


"Loser loser Double Loser As if Whatever Get tha pictcha duh!"

:b


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow – a lot of stuff NOT from the 1990s and 2000s here:
Tank Girl – first published in 1988
Viewmaster – introduced in 1939
See-through phones – first popular in the 1960s
Batman – first appeared in 1939
Lego – dates back to 1949
Donkey Kong – 1981
The Addams Family – film reincarnation of the 1960s TV series
Mrs Doubtfire – based on the novel from 1987
Terminator – 1984
Nintendo Playstation – developed in 1988
Transformers – 1984
Baywatch – First aired in 1989
Nintendo Family Computer – released 1983
Ronald McDonald – 1963
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles – 1987
Jelly Shoes – 1980s
Acid wash jeans – 1980s
Microsoft Windows – 1985
Acorn Computers – founded in 1978, hit their peak in the 1980s
Married with Children – first went to air in 1987
Troll toys – created in 1959


How about we retitle this thread "stuff I sort of remember from my childhood?" :teeth


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

This game show was the **** "Uh oh"


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


>


oh my god these


----------



## NikiV (Sep 30, 2015)

00000


----------

